# Enco 25% Discount Dilemma And Symptoms Of Mental Deterioration. Oh Dear!



## gr8legs (Apr 7, 2016)

Today's email says the Enco 25% off sale has been extended (use code APRSALE).

A couple of weeks ago I used a 15% off to get a sheet metal notcher and another little bender/squeezer furbelow and now I cannot for the life of me figure out what to buy next, even at 25% off!

This is very depressing - my mind is shot - this is the proof! For the first time in my life there is money available and there isn't anything at the top of my 'must get' list from Enco.  Even if there was, I have nowhere to put it! 

Bear with me, I'm sure this situation will resolve itself - probably a good workshop cleanup / re-organization and an oddball project rolling in the door - but of course by that time the 25% will expire.

Story of my life.

Stu

For an idea that does not at first seem insane, there is no hope.  - Einstein


----------



## Dan_S (Apr 7, 2016)

This should get you started. 

A new Kurt vise
A bunch of inserts
A bunch of cood endmills
Sierra American fly cutter set

Micrometers
Calipers
Gauge block set
pin gauge set
height gauge
sine bar
inside micrometers
thread micrometer
super spacer
rotary table
DRO


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Apr 7, 2016)

you can always order a mill and have it delivered here.


----------



## Steve Shannon (Apr 7, 2016)

Dan_S said:


> This should get you started.
> 
> A new Kurt vise
> A bunch of inserts
> ...


I just copied this list for myself!


 Steve Shannon


----------



## Billh50 (Apr 7, 2016)

And if that new Mill is cheaper to send here I won't object to storing here for you.


----------



## RJSakowski (Apr 7, 2016)

The good news is that the Enco special offers seem to be coming on a regular basis lately.  The feeling of despair at having missed a super deal is soothed by the knowledge that there will be another one soon.


----------



## coolidge (Apr 7, 2016)

Next weeks AA meeting will be held at Big Jim's Bar during happy hour.


----------



## steve323 (Apr 7, 2016)

I seem to be getting 25% off emails from Enco at least once a month lately.  Some of them also include free shipping.  I try to create a wish list of small items that I can add on top of a few big items to meet the minimum purchase requirements.  Amazon makes this really easy.  I usually have to write down my wish list for Enco.

Steve


----------



## wlburton (Apr 7, 2016)

The down side for Enco is that we are conditioned to ONLY buy  at a 25% discount with free shipping.  The up side for Enco is that we are conditioned to ALWAYS buy at a 25% discount with free shipping.  It must be working out okay for them!

Bill


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 7, 2016)

wlburton said:


> The down side for Enco is that we are conditioned to ONLY buy  at a 25% discount with free shipping.  The up side for Enco is that we are conditioned to ALWAYS buy at a 25% discount with free shipping.  It must be working out okay for them!
> 
> Bill



Pavlov's dog comes to mind.


----------



## planeflyer21 (Apr 7, 2016)

After the other thread, I'd think a 3-ton ratcheting arbor press would be at the top of your list.


----------



## sanddan (Apr 7, 2016)

planeflyer21 said:


> After the other thread, I'd think a 3-ton ratcheting arbor press would be at the top of your list.



I agree Jon. I almost pulled the trigger yesterday but forgot about it later in the day. Common occurrence I'm afraid.


----------



## Sandia (Apr 7, 2016)

Yep, they got me too. Ordered a Turn Pro horizontal band saw to replace my old cheap wore out saw.


----------



## steve323 (Apr 8, 2016)

sanddan said:


> I agree Jon. I almost pulled the trigger yesterday but forgot about it later in the day. Common occurrence I'm afraid.



No worries, as long as you can wait a week or two for the next sale.  My email folder has sale offers on 2/18, 2/22, 2/29, 3/3, 3/9, 3/14, 3/17, 3/28, and 4/7.  There may be a few more that got deleted.  All are a minimum of 25% off or 20% off with free shipping.

Steve


----------



## sanddan (Apr 8, 2016)

20% off with free shipping is my fave


----------



## jocat54 (Apr 8, 2016)

I've had a 12x36 lathe in my cart for a while now waiting on 20%( or 25%) with free shipping-------almost did it with the 15% with free shipping, but I am a cheap old fart.


----------



## shott8283 (Apr 9, 2016)

I wish the website was a little more user friendly.  That interface one of the worse..


----------



## Machinehead (Apr 9, 2016)

Enco is one of my favorite places to buy from, even without the sales they are reasonably priced, but I always take advantage because they come up so often. I bought an angle block set, an interstate 3" chuck, and collet block set with the last 25% deal.


----------



## ToddK (Apr 22, 2016)

I love their 20 or 25% sales... I scored my 9x42 mill with powerfeed and 3 axis DRO about 4 months ago.  I think i paid around $5500, including free shipping!   I do wish that they'ed carry more Starrett and other high quality brands.


----------

